# Back to work



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Wireman191 said:


> Ive been laid off for about two months now. I called today and was told that we will be going back to work on the 3rd.:thumbup:
> I'm totally looking forward to going back, kinda crazy, who looks forward to work?:blink::laughing:


Any decent guy who has been off two months. :thumbsup:


Good for you, I hope it lasts a long time.


----------



## Wireman191 (Aug 28, 2011)

We will be working on a cherry line, there is a gnarly project we have to do involving moving a 480 sub panel, 120/240 panel with xformer, and MCC with gutter going into it. Its all got to be moved 6 feet up to make room for a cat walk that will be going along the wall. It should be fun and I will make sure to get before, during an after pics.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

Have you been on the hook or take a call?


----------



## Wireman191 (Aug 28, 2011)

sparky970 said:


> Have you been on the hook or take a call?


 Hook Not many Union contractors where I'm at so I stick with the one Ive been working for so I can stay close to home.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

Wireman191 said:


> Hook Not many Union contractors where I'm at so I stick with the one Ive been working for so I can stay close to home.


Do they have to work you 8hrs every 30 days? This is how our old local was. Now, since we are Local 48 it's 8hrs every 21 days or be laid off.


----------



## Wireman191 (Aug 28, 2011)

sparky970 said:


> Do they have to work you 8hrs every 30 days? This is how our old local was. Now, since we are Local 48 it's 8hrs every 21 days or be laid off.


 No, the only issues we have is with unemployment. We can be on standby for 4 weeks, after that we have to have the contractor send a letter to UE to keep it going.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

Wireman191 said:


> No, the only issues we have is with unemployment. We can be on standby for 4 weeks, after that we have to have the contractor send a letter to UE to keep it going.


I've dealt with the same thing, it's a bunch of BS. If you're not on the books, you're not a member in good standing. I thought you could only do stand by twice per year up to 8 weeks max. Good to hear you're back to work. I know for us, next year is looking like we'll be swamped. Lots of big projects starting after the 1st, several here in Longview.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Good for you 151


----------



## Wireman191 (Aug 28, 2011)

Jlarson said:


> Good for you 151


 ing Miller


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Hahaha


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Your gonna get nailed with more taxes....


----------



## Wireman191 (Aug 28, 2011)

captkirk said:


> Your gonna get nailed with more taxes....


 Nothing new to me, I worked 9 months last year and they managed to get 12,000 ish from me.


----------



## cccp sparky (Nov 5, 2011)

The real unions member never a waits at the home for more works from the same boss.

I do not like a man who steals an unemployment by not seekings the work honestly from all employer.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Wireman191 said:


> Nothing new to me, I worked 9 months last year and they managed to get 12,000 ish from me.


It is better to make as much as you can and complain loudly about Taxes

Then to be making no money and having nothing to complain about,.:thumbsup:

Glad to hear you are going back to work i hope you have lots of..
















To Complain about..:laughing:


----------



## Wireman191 (Aug 28, 2011)

cccp sparky said:


> The real unions member never a waits at the home for more works from the same boss.
> 
> I do not like a man who steals an unemployment by not seekings the work honestly from all employer.


I guess I'm not a real Union member then
Seriously the hall recommended staying with this company vs taking the layoff.
Where I live its hard to man the jobs for this contractor, no one wants to come to this hick part of Washington.:laughing:


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

cccp sparky said:


> The real unions member never a waits at the home for more works from the same boss.
> 
> I do not like a man who steals an unemployment by not seekings the work honestly from all employer.


How is this stealing unemployment? He would still collect unemployment if he was on the books.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

Wireman191 said:


> I guess I'm not a real Union member then
> Seriously the hall recommended staying with this company vs taking the layoff.
> Where I live its hard to man the jobs for this contractor, no one wants to come to this hick part of Washington.:laughing:


What hick town are you in?


----------



## Wireman191 (Aug 28, 2011)

sparky970 said:


> What hick town are you in?


Omak


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

Wireman191 said:


> Omak


Never been there, but I know where it is.


----------



## local134gt (Dec 24, 2008)

cccp sparky said:


> The real unions member never a waits at the home for more works from the same boss.
> 
> I do not like a man who steals an unemployment by not seekings the work honestly from all employer.


I dunno what it's like out by you, but here in Chicago your looking at almost 3 years to get a long call off the books. So you'd be "stealing" a lot less unemployment by sitting for 2-3 months vs. 36!


----------

